# Kitchen Island Paneling



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how to build the lower part of the kitchen island? Does Home Depot or Lowes sell it as a kit?










Thanks!


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats some fancy carpentry, unless you have jointers and planers it is going to be tough to reproduce from scratch. Lowes will sell you cabinet doors that look like that in custom sizes, maybe one option.

The other option is to have a local cabinet shop fabricate them for you.


----------

